# My first litters



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks to Cait for the parents. My first rumpwhite litters, in fact my first mouse litters ever.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good, some of those are well marked on top - just got to wait and see about the unders! I wish my first litters had looked like that :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah some of them look nice, good luck with the unders. 

Are you going to show your rump whites?? Id love more rump white breeders working on the variety.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> Looking good, some of those are well marked on top - just got to wait and see about the unders! I wish my first litters had looked like that :lol:


Thanks Cait. Fingers crossed about the unders. top litter is the oldest by one day to litter 2 and the one with the straightish line on top is looking straightish under. But they have a lot of growing and wonky line growing to do  Really these litters are your work as all parents came from you, all I did was go your the buck that gets to play have some does and play!!!! :lol:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

ian said:


> Yeah some of them look nice, good luck with the unders.
> 
> Are you going to show your rump whites?? Id love more rump white breeders working on the variety.


When I have some suitable rumpwhites I will be showing them.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

They look nice Lian, good luck


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Julie


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good, good luck with them 

someone tried to flog me some rumpwhites at London   !! hehe...

Lovely marked mice, but I've got my goals set now!!

Vi x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on the lovely litters, Lian! I just love Rumpwhites. Good luck with them and keep us updated, please!  I don't think we ever get tired of mousie pics around here!  I'm curious as to how these little eepers will turn out. Some of the look very nice already!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm hopeful that I will have some babies that will be ok to breed with. I'm use to sexing rats and boy are those babies bigger than mouse babies so I'm quite sure what I think I have in my litters will probably change!
I know it sounds daft but to me rump whites are wonderful when correctly marked. I don't think it helped that I saw Cait's photo's of her rumpwhites to start with nice straight lines  . I have always liked a challenge (I breed striped roan rats - banded husky in U.S.A) so I have the dedication to keep going when lines are looking wonky as you never know what will come out of the next litter. 
I must admit I am quite surprised that some of the little ones look quite good on top.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Some updated photo's
Eve's babies - by the way Cait the one with the best top has a spot under! 8 days old









Spot's babies - the one on the far right has a BIG drag of white under! 7 days old









Kinky's babies - underneath still not clear enough for me to be sure on these guys yet. 5 days old


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely bubs for your first litters, Lian!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm pleased with them, although I'm still getting use to how small they are as I have only bred rats before. Problem I have is nothing to compare with for my first litters so I don't really know if they growing at the right rate etc. It doesn't help I've been breeding rats for years and I now go on instinct with my litters, and I have to develop that instinct for the mice. I must admit though it is a nice feeling being a newbie to something again, so much to learn!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

only just caught up with this!

so pleased for you Lian, hope you enjoy the mice as much as I do 

xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They look good from the photos, they look chunky and their tails look thick, I wouldnt worry about their growth.

They look really good, you have a fantastic starting base of markings there.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Halcyon said:


> only just caught up with this!
> 
> so pleased for you Lian, hope you enjoy the mice as much as I do
> 
> xx


Thanks Lisa, I am enjoying them up to now. They all have different personalities which I like, but I have come to the conclusion that chocolate rump whites are pigs. You give them food and they sit in the bowl eating  Hopefully I will get some good enough to show one day in the near future.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

ian said:


> They look good from the photos, they look chunky and their tails look thick, I wouldnt worry about their growth.
> 
> They look really good, you have a fantastic starting base of markings there.


Thanks for the confidence boost Ian. The markings are really Cait's work as the parents come from her, I am pleased with them, splodges drags and spots of colour these are always going to turn up, but a correctly marked rump white looks lovely.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Any more babies yet Lian?


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> Any more babies yet Lian?


Galaxy the third chocolate rw doe is huge looks like a golf ball with legs, so fingers crossed anyday now and Sookie my cham rw looks plump I reckon about a week the dad to her litter when it is born is Charles the cham rw buck. 
The oldest litter have their eyes open and are starting to explore much to mums disgust, she keeps dragging them back to the nest  The buck though seems to be smaller than his sisters ( he was the biggest ) he appears active and ok and appears to be managing the milk bar ok should I be concerned at all?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always found rws to be extremely good mums, I am not too surprised she is dragging them 'home'. As for the buck it's impossible to say without seeing him but if he seems to be feeding ok and is still plump then just keep an eye on him for any changes. Sometimes the biggest ones end up being average or smaller and vice versa - c'est la vie!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Well Galaxy has had her litter when she came off the nest I had a quick head count and it looks like 10    I will get some photo's in a few days.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on your lovely RW bubs! Looks like you have quite the RW breeding program underway! Fingers crossed that you get something showable soon!

Ohhh! Cham RWs sound stunning! I've never seen one. Any chance you could post a pic or two?


----------

